# buying router bits



## ripmass (Jun 6, 2011)

I have bought some rail and style bits from George Hsu but due to a break down in communication I have not received them yet, my question is are the cutters any good the reason I ask is they seem to be super cheap compared to other suppliers


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ripmass said:


> I have bought some rail and style bits from George Hsu but due to a break down in communication I have not received them yet, my question is are the cutters any good the reason I ask is they seem to be super cheap compared to other suppliers


HI - welcome to the forum
I've been more than satisfied with everything I have gotten from George. I do confess that I do not have his R&S set though, I do have his roundovers, slot cutters, lock mitre, glue joint and probably a few more I've forgotten. 
Good Luck


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

George's bits are OK. He is importing them directly, so you aren't paying for everyone in a supply chain.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## ripmass (Jun 6, 2011)

*router bits from George Hsu*

Thanks for the positive feedback on George I have just ordered the 45 deg mitre lock, reversable glue and drawer lock plus a set of 30 1/2 in most of mine are old and tired now and having them sharpened is not economical .


----------



## tigger959 (Mar 31, 2008)

What's his web address?


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

tigger959 said:


> What's his web address?


I don't know if he sells outside of ebay.

His ebay ID is "ghsu2ia3"

There is a second ID that looks like the identical product... it may be George selling under a different ID, I don't know though. It is "sct-888"

This is a link to one of his listings; 30 pc 1/4" Shank Router Bit Set | eBay

He also offers combined shipping.

Mike


----------



## ripmass (Jun 6, 2011)

You are right Mike. sct-888 is George using another id

Bruce


----------

